# Felt & Tarrant Manufacturing Company, Chicago.



## Tandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi there, does anyone have any information on this item I dug up today?


----------



## Tandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Metal, grey alloy.


----------



## woody (Mar 29, 2005)

Check here.

 http://www2.cruzio.com/~vagabond/Man.html


----------



## Tandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank Woody, that's interesting. There are some good sites on Felt & Tarrant I have since found out.

 Cheers,

 Tandy.


----------



## c.m. arrington (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like it was an early calculator or computer.http://members.cruzio.com/~vagabond/ComptHome.html


----------

